# Executable hinter dem Kommandozeilenaufruf



## dadevelopa (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine totale Anfängerfrage.
Wie finde ich heraus, welches das Executable file hinter dem Kommandozeilenaufruf ist.
Sprich, wenn ich openoffice in der Kommandozeile Eingebe, welches Programm wird dann gestartet, und vor allem wo liegt es?


----------



## dakkar (25. Mai 2007)

```
which openoffice
```


----------

